# Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*







































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Scott Padgett
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*






























Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Mike James
Ryan Bowen








































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*






























Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson​

*Series tied, 3-3*


Best-of-seven now a best-of-one....


The Rockets and Mavericks, two rivals from the state of Texas, play in game 7 of this Western Conference 1st round series. Winner goes on to play the Suns on Monday Night. Loser plays whoever they want to in Golf for the next 3 months. 

The Rockets bench on Thursday night is the major reason why there is a game 7 and not a "Rockets off-season plan" just yet. The Bench was 100% energy and woke the Rockets up on offense and defense. James' 22 pts,Barry's 17, along with Bowen and Mutombo's energy on defense proved to be all the spark the Rockets needed to force a game 7. The Rockets need a big night from Yao, I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH! Houston needs to involve Yao early, and build his confidence every second/minute/hour..whatever. McGrady had 37 points on 14-27 shooting Thursday, if the Rockets get a similar performance, the sky's the limit for them in this Game 7. The Defense for the Rockets will have to save it's best performance in this series for game 7. That means quicker rotations, hustle plays and defensive rebounds. Guarding the 3 pt line is huge in this game, as 3s can shift momentum quickly. 


The Mavericks need Dirk to have his best game tonight. If 5-22 happens again, then the others better show up, or it could be trouble for Dallas. Houston's defense on Terry was great in game 6, so Terry needs to get some early baskets, especially in a game 7. Stackhouse was money off the pine early in game 6, so his scoring punch is big for the Mavericks if they wanna get Game 7. Dampier needs to stay out of foul trouble, its a must for the Mavericks. He has to play big minutes in order for them to win tonight.


Well, this is it folks...game 7. I know it's a game we didn't wanna have to see our Rockets play, but thats what's been put in front of us. So lets hope we win this one. No Predictions from me, im too amped up...

BUT I STILL WANNA WIN DAMMIT!!!! :curse:


----------



## Jamez52637

Up at 2:40am (4:40am Houston time) to start my count down to game 7... ... 15 hours 20 Minutes and 31 seconds, 15 hours 20 Minutes and 30 seconds... this is gonna take a while... 

Let the Battle BEGIN...:starwars: 

GO ROCKETS!!!! :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

I think this is gonna be a great game. Lots of tension, lots of excitement, and lots of drama... expect to see Sura scrapping, Stackhouse yapping, Yao yelling, Dirk falling, James smoking, Finley choking, T-Mac flying, and Howard crying. LET'S GET IT ON!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> I think this is gonna be a great game. Lots of tension, lots of excitement, and lots of drama... expect to see Sura scrapping, Stackhouse yapping, Yao yelling, Dirk falling, James smoking, Finley choking, T-Mac flying, and Howard crying. LET'S GET IT ON!


Yao Mania,u won't watch this game,will u? :angel:


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

My balls are blue with excitement.

I expect Yao to have a big game. I have no reason for this, especially since Yao generally goes on runs of three or four bad games at a time, but it's just a feeling. We need to finish fast breaks. We can't have Jon Barry getting over-excited. We need Mike James to play a lot of minutes again (what happened to Sura during that injury break? It's like he came back from Nam). And we have to hope Dirk remains cold for one more game.

Edit: Those are in no way my "keys to the game" or anything. Just a few random, rather shallow points off the top of my head.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Its not just Dirk being cold all these games, its Tmac's defense, Nowitzki isnt getting as many easy shots especially when you have someone like tracy on you.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



zhaizor said:


> Its not just Dirk being cold all these games, its Tmac's defense, Nowitzki isnt getting as many easy shots especially when you have someone like tracy on you.


Its a combination of both.

In game 6, Dirk couldn't buy a shot all game, Tmac has defended him well, but even though he has long arms, he hasn't been able to force Dirk to readjust any of his shots. Dirk taking fadeaway jumpers is nothing new, he always does that, its not just Tmac. Granted, he has played him pretty well, but a lot of it can be attributed to Dirk being in a major cold streak right now. 

Anyway, its a shame that these two teams have to face each other in the first round.


----------



## FirstRocket

_In Nowitzki own words, why offensively he wasn't good enough._

"I have to stick to my shots a little more," *Nowitzki said.* "I'm falling back on them. I thought I had a good all-around game, but offensively I wasn't good enough.

*"You've got to give them credit. If I drive, the big man[Yao Ming] is always right there, and they're forcing me into shots I don't want to take."*

*Mavs need Nowitzki to score in star-quantity numbers*


----------



## eaglewu

Houston 108: Dallas 98

Yao should have 25 points and 10 rebounds to win.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*










wasn't that a foul?


----------



## TheRoc5

win or lose this has been a great series. im very excited to see this gm, the rockets better win tonight, i think yao will have the best gm of his young career and tmac will be on fire at points. jvg will out coach avery and i think the gm could go in a overtime or two. i think it wil al come down to yao, he has to be clutch and has to have confidence. i want to see my fav team and sec fav team in the west finals so rockets have to win tonight.

Rockets 110
maverics 108


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



TheRoc5 said:


> i think yao will have the best gm of his young career and tmac will be on fire at points. jvg will out coach avery


if that does happen, no way will this game go to OT.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Ahh I can't believe we are in a Game 7. So nerve racking. 

One team will go home tonight and not play another game till November. One will go to Phoenix.

I'm hoping that Avery going on a tirade = panicking Mavs like in games 1 & 2. When he was high profile, they blew those games. When he seemingly disappeared into the bench, they won 3 straight.

PLEASE Yao, come up big. PLEASE!!

Please role players, hit your shots. T-Mac cant do everything.


ROCKETTTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111 

WE CAN BEAT THESE GUYS AT HOME! WE DID IT TWICE, MAKE IT THRICE. Wow, corniest motivational chant ever.


----------



## TheRoc5

8hr and 2 min till tip off


----------



## Raxel

Yao really need step up big to help T-mac win this game. Mavs won't leave our perimeter shooters open in this game. They will let T-mac score 40 pts, but they won't give us easy 3 pts shooting again. so Yao need score 30+ pts. T-mac has been incredible in this series, but all will be wasted if we don't win this series.


----------



## TracyMcGrady1

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

The bench needs to step up and mutombo should be awesome if he continue to defend like he did in game 6 at 4th.


----------



## TheRoc5

4hr 40 min


----------



## The Future7

This is gonna be a great game. I hope it stays close.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

lets go rockets :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :dogpile: :dogpile: :dogpile: :dogpile: :dogpile: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :ghug: :spam: :spam: :spam: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :buddies: :mob: :mob: :mob: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :crowded: :crowded: :crowded: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :cannibal: :cannibal: :cannibal: :cannibal: :yes: :yes: :yes: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :devil_2: :devil_2: :devil_2: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :cowboy: :cowboy: :cowboy: :wlift: :wlift: :wlift: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :gbanana: :gbanana: :twave: :twave: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

T-Mac needs to score about 45.
Yao needs about 30 and 12.
And the rest just need to hit open shots, and play defense.

If that happens, see you in November, Mavs.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

There is no reason we can't win tonight. We've outscored, outrebounded, outshot and outdefended Dallas in the first 6 games. I realize I made up a couple of words there, but I would really be disappointed if we lost tonight. I'm still waiting for Dirk to go off with McGrady guarding him, and Jason Terry isn't going to torch us when we have a body on him. It's all about offensive execution tonight... and taking care of the small things. Rebounding, turnovers and free throws.

Rockets 96
Dallas 93


----------



## eaglewu

1 hour to go


----------



## WhoRocks

It's almost about that time I follow numbers on a screen again


----------



## TheRoc5

22 min to go... ROckets beat the maverics


----------



## mavsmania41

Even if the Rockets dont win they have a future 24 years young is Yao. 25 Years of age is Mcgrady. So I think they will be back next year and for years to come. How could the Magic have been so lame to trade him. Makes you wonder if that didnt shift the power to the West a little bit.


----------



## Raxel

Ind/Bos game will finish quickly, that's good. Last time, TNT played previous game's OT and completely missed 1st quarter of Rockets game.


----------



## FirstRocket

*I Believe, Rockets Will Win!*
*That's All Folks.*​


----------



## mavsmania41

You know whats weird about the Mavs is that thier bench is supposed to be so deep. But other than Stackhouse and henderson I dont trust anyone. You look at the Rockets Bench thiers is just as servisable as the Mavs if not better.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think Mavs could lose could this game tonight because this is Mcgrady's game to win or lose.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think Yao is due to have a Monster game and be unstopable and could dictate what happens in this game.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

wow, mins to go, i dunno how good the rating of this game will be in China. Just now my cousin who never watched basketball called me to ask "hey,when will Game 7 start?" 
Me:" u watch basketball?" 
He:" i have been following this series since Game 4, gee, i am so anxious now". 


and yesterday a female friend said to me "wow, Game 6 of Rockets-Mavs series was so exciting to watch"
Me:" What? u watched it? i never knew u liked Basketball". 
then she asked "so which team will Rockets play in next game?"
Me:"of course Mavs"
She:" why does rockets always play Mavs?"
Me:"………”. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04

mavsmania41 said:


> I think Mavs could lose could this game tonight because this is Mcgrady's game to win or lose.



Exactly. Don't think McGrady doesn't remember what happened in the Detroit series 2 years ago. All his effort just to drop the series after being up 3-1. I'm sure McGrady will do anything in his ability to keep from losing again. And everything in his ability is quite a load to handle to say the very least.


----------



## mavsmania41

He might try to do too much but what can you say when he try's to do too much he hits a 28 ft jumper with 2 guys in his face with an and 1. So What can you say he is playing at a raised level of play. Even Tmac's worst games this series you very well could have put player of the game for him. Even if he isnt feeling it he will find ways to help the team win.


----------



## The Future7

This is gonna a very emotional game. Im so nervous already.


----------



## Raxel

Indiana just proved home court advantage means nothing in game 7. Rockets will prove it again. :-D


----------



## Jamez52637

Not a good start......


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

i think JVG should call a timeout?


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Shaky start...Rockets will be ok though.


----------



## Coach Jim

Jamez52637 said:


> Not a good start......


2 for 11 from the field will do that every time. Shake off those jitters & lets play some basketball.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Terrible start shooting wise


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Rockets play better under pressure. They a run soon.


----------



## Jamez52637

plz make these FTs


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Yao and 1!

Wesley and 1!

Back in it like that.


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Finley is on fire.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

What's with the Rockets rushing shots? Sura with a 25 foot air ball? Give me a break. Don't let the crowd get to you.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Barry playing no defense on Finley whatsoever, McGrady settling for jumpers, Yao has missed some easy shots...

Poor start for the Rockets.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



ThaShark316 said:


> Finley is on fire.


Getting hot too early isn't really good. He can't keep shooting like that. and Dirk doesn't look good.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Why all the quick jumpers? Rockets don't need that.


----------



## Arti

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Raxel said:


> Getting hot too early isn't really good. He can't keep shooting like that.


But if T-Mac gets hot early, he can keep it up all game right?

Yeah, I'm a Mavs fan, but be reasonable.


----------



## Jamez52637

T-mac is cold, he got drive in get some FTs


----------



## Jamez52637

wow, hope we get another 19-0 run in the 4th, looks like we might need it


----------



## FirstRocket

Rockets have to play catching game.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Mike James is trying too hard.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Arti said:


> But if T-Mac gets hot early, he can keep it up all game right?
> 
> Yeah, I'm a Mavs fan, but be reasonable.


That's right, that's difference between a superstar and a star player. :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

well that was probably as bad a quarter as possible.. but we usually bounce back


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Dallas is killing us on the boards AND in transition. Horrendous first quarter, hopefully TMac can understand how easy it is to get to the basket and keep doing it.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

tmac had an ice cold first quarter. I hope this doesn't last. im worried


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Can someone check if Yao_Mania is watching the game? Take him away!!.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

this is disastrous.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

hey u guys are so mean!!!!
it's ok, we'll come back and make a run, it's the 4th Q that counts.... still, I would feel a little better if we played a lil' better though


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

they have blocked our 3pts twice? C'mon


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

that was Tmacs fault. he moved before yao got set


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

oh god.... I only slept 4 hrs, I hope this is a nightmare....


----------



## Jamez52637

omg... can they miss??


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

this is a blowout. what a disappointment


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

If we keep this up, we're going to be playing catch up the whole game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Is anyone going to score? I don't even think we've had a good shot all game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

take james out. he obviously cant handle the pressure


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Please sit Mike James, I don't know what he's doing today.


----------



## Captain Obvious

This is pathetic. What a disappointment.


----------



## sherwin

This is a disaster.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

That's the big disadvantage of playing a rookie coach with a deep team... you don't know what they'll throw at you....
this is a nightmare....


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

These refs are horrible


----------



## Carbo04

Note to Rocket players. T-Mac is struggling. Not the time to just stand around and watch him. HELP HIM!


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



NJ Grand NJ said:


> These refs are horrible


Well that didnt take long


----------



## Yao Mania

alright, greatest comeback in playoff history begins NOW!


----------



## Ravnos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Are the Rockets playing any defense? Or are the Mavericks just ridiculously hot?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Nobody has had a good shot the entire game. Are our role players crumbling under pressure or something? I cant believe what im seeing


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Well that didnt take long


what do you do, stalk this thread until someone says something bad?


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Ravnos said:


> Are the Rockets playing any defense? Or are the Mavericks just ridiculously hot?


A lil of both


----------



## mavsmania41

How come you guys allways complain about the refs the refs are actually being fare Mcgrady just lost his cool he earned that technical.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

our role players are trembling under pressure, it's terrible... but all we need is a run, a big 3 and big defensive stop will get everyone's confidence back


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We still have two quarters to come back. Anything is possible in NBA game.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> what do you do, stalk this thread until someone says something bad?


Yeah you nailed it...thats all I do.

P.S. The above included a HEAVY amount of sarcasm


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Dirk is the biggest flopper ever. Hate that *******.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Nobody has had a good shot the entire game. Are our role players crumbling under pressure or something? I cant believe what im seeing


Tmac so far in this game 4-14 from the field in one and a half quarters. Hes playing some isolation basketball rather than going for a lot of pick and roll and its much easier to defend him when he tries to go one on one. The Mavs have played great defense so far this game and Houston's role players are playing right into their hands. Theyre trying to do too much and play outside of their ability. That John Barry 3 attempt in transition with Finley right in his face is a good example. This game isn't over. The mavs are notorious for being overconfident and giving up big leads, as long as Houston doesn't lose their composure, they are still in this thing.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Why are we still shooting 3pts? Go for easier shots if your shot is out.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> How come you guys allways complain about the refs the refs are actually being fare Mcgrady just lost his cool he earned that technical.


wasn't that a ****ing foul on Dampier?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Nobody can hit a shot. What is it, pressure or something?


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Too bad the rest of the Mavs can't just be regular season players only, like Dirk. They are smashing the Rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Dirk miss a free throw, that's a good sign....


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

will all our starters be fouled out by the end of the game?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

these refs are horrible.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

There Wasnt Even Contact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

holy **** Dirk put his **** head under Yao's elbow!!!! CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Jamez52637

wow... rockets haven't been blown out for the last what, 15 20 games, and now this....


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Yao's elbow did not touch Dirk

Dirk = shameless.

We still suck.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I'm absolutely disgusted with Dirk. On that replay you can see that Yao didn't even touch him. Dirk has no class flopping like that. :curse:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao's elbow did not touch Dirk
> 
> Dirk = shameless.
> 
> We still suck.


Absolutely. TNT needs to do their job and show that replay again.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Why does Yao keep leaving hte paint on defense? Seriously sometimes I wonder about his basketball IQ.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Dirk is a *edited* - It may be true, but you know better. He is a joke.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

It's time to trade Yao for a worthy, young big man. Yao has too low a basketball IQ, and is way too soft.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Dallas is just grinding us down. Going to the basket every play, exposing our lack of athleticism. We had this coming all series long.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Why does Yao keep leaving hte paint on defense? Seriously sometimes I wonder about his basketball IQ.


'cuz our other guys can't catch up w/ the Dallas guys on D, it's not just Yao's fault.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



BaronMcGrady said:


> It's time to trade Yao for a worthy, young big man. Yao has too low a basketball IQ, and is way too soft.


get a life,man


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Someone needs to slam Howard down. He keeps penetrating without contest.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



BaronMcGrady said:


> Too bad the rest of the Mavs can't just be regular season players only, like Dirk. They are smashing the Rockets.


No. Dirk normally steps it up in the playoffs, this is his worst series ever. His playoff averages are better than his regular season ones


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

ok I don't know why u guys are all turning on Yao all of a sudden... we'd be down by 30+ if it isn't for Yao.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Yes. Just keep chipping away and lets close this half within 15.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Damnit. We needed tha trebound. How about some HUSTLE.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Why does Yao keep leaving hte paint on defense? Seriously sometimes I wonder about his basketball IQ.


Because Armstrong and Dampier are running a high screen and roll, when DA comes off that screen he has an open lane because the defender is getting caught up on that screen. Yao was in the paitn when Damp set the screen. But the guy guarding Armstrong was caught in the screen, since Yao is still in the paint, there is no one to switch, Houston's other perimeter defenders didn't rotate to pick up Armstrong and he had an open lane to the basket. Yao HAS to come from the weakside and provide help leaving Howard open for a layup. If Yao stays int he paint, he has to come provide help quicker. Or else Houston's otehr players will have to pick up armstrong because before his drive off the screen, he had an open jumpshot.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

See, we are only down by 16pts. Great comeback.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I actually think Houston hasn't played bad defense. They just keep throwing up so many bricks and Dallas loves to run off of missed shots. Somebody outside of Yao and McGrady has to step up.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

That was a disastrous first half. But we built a little run at the end and we're down 15. That's within striking distance. I just wish we scored on that last posession. It woulda been big.


----------



## Ravnos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Is Houston really fouling that much more? 16 fouls on Houston vs. 9 fouls on Dallas.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

alright, 15pts is nothing... T-Mac and Yao can scoring 15 in like 2mins. What's important is that we shut Dallas down on D, they're killing us with their speed. Yao needs to keep scoring to put pressure on Avery to switch up his line-up, and ruin their momentum


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Simple math....

Outscore Dallas by 9 in the 3rd qtr...then by 7 in the 4th.


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> wasn't that a ****ing foul on Dampier?


Yeah but The refs called that lose ball foul on dirk and Yao just fell.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Ravnos said:


> Is Houston really fouling that much more? 16 fouls on Houston vs. 9 fouls on Dallas.


We have Dirty Dirk to thank for that foul gap


----------



## mavsmania41

But what can I say Mcgrady can score 13 points in 30 seconds that scoring in Volume as long as you got him you guys are still in it. If you are Dallas you can be satisfied because you allowed Houston back into the game.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

ok, refs are by no way to be blamed for us being down by 15, they've made their usual expected bad calls. I just can't stand them bailing out Dirk, on offense and defense.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Steve Javvie is the worst ref ever. That Dirk flop was a disgrace to the NBA.

Our role players need to clear their heads and make some damn shots. And dont rush it. Control the tempo. 

Come on, we can comeback.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

It's just our supporting case ain't shooting well, only 10 pts. Only yao/t-mac can't win us the game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> ok, refs are by no way to be blamed for us being down by 15, they've made their usual expected bad calls. I just can't stand them bailing out Dirk, on offense and defense.


Well that 3rd foul on Yao where Dirk didn't even get hit and acted 100%. TNT needs to point that **** out. We need Yao but now he's limited because Steve Javvie is a horrible official and Dirk is trash.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We're 2-10 from the 3pt line. That's horrible. Live & Die by the 3?

Dallas is 6-9.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> Yeah but The refs called that lose ball foul on dirk and Yao just fell.


u do know which foul i was talking about?


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

The refs won't get you down 15 pts.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*Hey guys, Rockets are only down by 15 points. Be optimistic, Rockets can still win. *
*BELIEVE IT!*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



FirstRocket said:


> *Hey guys, Rockets are only down by 15 points. Be optimistic, Rockets can still win. *
> *BELIEVE IT!*​


*But the refs suck, so you can't win.*


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*Attention Guests that are viewing this thread*

Please take the time to register and provide us your opinions. We are all about having the safe, mature enviroment where you can post from work and home about your favorite team(s).

Here is the link to get your free account 

after you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. *If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*


----------



## mavsmania41

Dont forget about the bet about the aviatar that some of you guys were in on. Im sure Theo will remind you guys of the wager I know if the Mavs lose I will change mine to the Rockets which is still possible.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Like Shark said


Outscore by 9 in the 3rd, 7 in the 4th.

A quick run out of halftime is essential. If we can kill that lead quick were in it


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> Dont forget about the bet about the aviatar that some of you guys were in on. Im sure Theo will remind you guys of the wager I know if the Mavs lose I will change mine to the Rockets which is still possible.


*But the refs suck, so the bet is void.*


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> A quick run out of halftime is essential. If we can kill that lead quick were in it


Exactly... we need to dictate coming out of halftime and we absolutely cannot let Dallas keep pushing the ball and getting to the rim.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *But the refs suck, so the bet is void.*


cut that lame sarcasm out. we don't think the refs can make us down by 15 pts, but u can't deny some calls were ridiculous which could kill our momentum


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Refs have been terrible, all around


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

All bs aside....I have NEVER seen Dirk play like this...EVER.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> cut that lame sarcasm out. we don't think the refs can make us down by 15 pts, but u can't deny some calls were ridiculous which could kill our momentum


*No...you guys just can't take accountablity for your teams stuggles. Sura, Barry, and James combine for 4 points. I think that is more of a problem than the referrees.....*.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

T-Mac cant even get a layup to fall


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

TMac is not playing like a winner, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



ThaShark316 said:


> All bs aside....I have NEVER seen Dirk play like this...EVER.


Same, I'm worried *(if) *for next round with Marion


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

How many times is Dirk gonna travel?


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*Why shoot three points when we keep missing? Two points will do.*


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Why are we letting them run?

Yao with a 4th.

TMac is playing like he's with Orlando in 2003 game 7. Not passing, just taking jump shots.

This is an absolute failure. I'm thinking about turning it off. These old fossils decided not to show up with some intensity, and that's not admirable at all. I'm really angry with how they didn't show up in a game like this.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

yah Yao, slap Howard down like a *****


----------



## TheRoc5

i blame this lose on tmac he has taken way to many shots and should be passing to yao alot more


----------



## Jamez52637

god why is yao so soft, why you try to help howard up... after what he did last game :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

...Mcgrady You Cannot Win By Shooting Contested Jumpers. Get A Clue And Go To The Basket.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

that Wesley layup was dumb. You are on a 3 on one fast break. They are going to crowd you if you penetrate, pull it out and set up a play.


----------



## mavsmania41

Thats how you attack and beat the Rockets you make Yao Run how do oyu think up until this past year the MAvs took 10 of the past 12 meetings against the rockets cuz they pushed the ball and took Yao Out of the game.


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> How many times is Dirk gonna travel?



i've sat back calmly and said nothing about the refs. But this is getting ridiculous. every time a rockets fan posts it's about the refs. Not about tmac missing layups. Not about your role players not showing up. Not about yao and deke setting moving picks all game. tmac hit a game winner and admitted that yao set a moving pick. There have been bad calls on both sides. Can't we just watch the game? Geez.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Our point guard only has 1 assist. Hmm....


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

ok enough with the ref complaining and let's just focus on our team guys. I refuse to complain about the refs again unless they make a terrible call during crunch time, which no ref, no matter how bad, should ever do.

Let's try to cut this lead to 10 heading to the 4th.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I'm putting the over/under on TMac's FGA's at 43


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> How many times is Dirk gonna travel?


How many times you gonna whinge?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



TheRoc5 said:


> i blame this lose on tmac he has taken way to many shots and should be passing to yao alot more


*I blame it on the refs.....*


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

TMac is not trusting his teammates like in Orlando. As much as I love him he deserves blame for tonight.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We keep bricking 3's, they keep getting to the FT line by attacking the basket.

That's the story.


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

It doesn't look good. 

I can't help but to think Cuban complaining about Yao was the cause of this. What a whiner.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

alright Dallas fans, as bias as our fans may be you guys shouldn't have to all come to our game thread and rip on our posts... we're losing right now, we're angry, and if u want to express your unsatisfaction please return to your own game thread.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *I blame it on the refs.....*


You need to get the **** out of here baiter before you get banned.


----------



## Ravnos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

20 fouls to 10? Is Houston really just fouling twice as much?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> alright Dallas fans, as bias as our fans may be you guys shouldn't have to all come to our game thread and rip on our posts... we're losing right now, we're angry, and if u want to express your unsatisfaction please return to your own game thread.


*I hear ya.....just don't come to our board later tonight complaining about the referrees.....*


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I h8 J0sh H0ward.


----------



## eaglewu

Tmac is suck in this game. please give the ball to Yao for every offensive.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We played better in our loss against New Orleans. What an embarassment.

Its a shame this great series has to end on such a terrible note. They are probably going to dismantle and rebuild again (roleplayer wise).


----------



## eaglewu

Tmac is s**k in this game. please give the ball to Yao for every offensive.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> You need to get the **** out of here baiter before you get banned.


*The whole referree bias thing has just gotten so utterly ridiculious....this will be my last post in this game thread...peace.*


----------



## Raxel

Rockets look like unprepared in this game.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

it's over.even TMAC couldn't focus


----------



## Chaos

Josh Howard=Greatness


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *I hear ya.....just don't come to our board later tonight complaining about the referrees.....*


Well put because we dont have to drop down to your level. We actually say what needs to be said.


----------



## The Future7

Chaos said:


> Josh Howard=Greatness


I agree


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Mavs fans, go to your board and gloat there. Don't even shill your team here.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> You need to get the **** out of here baiter before you get banned.


he is a moderator.he won't be banned.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *The whole referree bias thing has just gotten so utterly ridiculious....this will be my last post in this game thread...peace.*


Nobody is blaming the refs for this deficit you fool. We just said they made a few horrible calls.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Wesley has wasted 2 fastbreak chance, damn, can't he just control the ball.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

What happened to our great defense? What happened to "Defense doesn't have off nights"? They're getting everything.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

If it's one guy I gotta give credit to it's Armstrong, the guy's be been clutch all his career. 
26 pt league, crap....


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I posted this in the Mavs game thread and I will post it here as well.

*Dallas fans, please do not come into the Rockets forum and tell them they are whinning about the refs. Baiting will not be tolerated*

thanks
cpawfan
Southwest Division Community Moderator


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Mike James is over-confident.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> he is a moderator.he won't be banned.


*I'm sorry for the comments about the refs....I know this isn't my place to comment like that. I just think you guys are better fans than blaming the referrees for your teams play, especially tonight.
*


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We had some hope of momentum and then they fire a big run.


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I don't like the Suns, but I can't wait for the Suns to blow out the Mavericks.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Raxel said:


> Mike James is over-confident.


Maybe getting stuffed by Dirk might humble him down a little.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

T-Mac can't make a freaking shot. Why does he have to have a terrible game in game 7?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *I'm sorry for the comments about the refs....I know this isn't my place to comment like that. I just think you guys are better fans than blaming the referrees for your teams play, especially tonight.
> *


can u find any post here saying the refs made this deficit? we just pointed out some blatant bad calls.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

If there's ANY way we can come back in this game, it's McGrady. Let's start raining 3s...


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Can't even make layup ???????


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

That seals this loss.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I don't know, but I'm kinda glad Mike James is off now, he's just wasted so many chances.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

are you kidding me? james got hacked. then gets ejected. he shoulda beat that **** *** ref's ***. ****ing rigged ****.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

What a block!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

holy ****.... can I complaining about the officiating now? it's a ****ing playoff game, geez...


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> If there's ANY way we can come back in this game, it's McGrady. Let's start raining 3s...


i dont think there is any chance now.how many fastbreak layups we have missed?


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:



> If there's ANY way we can come back in this game, it's McGrady. Let's start raining 3s...


That's still lots of 3s, it might be not too late for you to stop watching? :biggrin:


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

This is like one of those bad bad bad regular season games.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> i dont think there is any chance now.how many fastbreak layups we have missed?


Impossible is nothing....


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*Guys, can rockets have a 30-0 run to win Game 7.*


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> are you kidding me? james got hacked. then gets ejected. he shoulda beat that **** *** ref's ***. ****ing rigged ****.


Take off those Rockets glasses. Was just a great block by Armstrong. You Rocket fans link to call Howard a punk, but I dont remember Howard ever stalking the ref after getting ejecting.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

please. look at the replay. he got HACKED.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

why didn't tmac play like this earlier in this game?


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Yao/T-mac combined for 51 pts and the rest only have 13 pts.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

im glad mike james did that. i also wish he shoved the ref down.


----------



## Ravnos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Take off those Rockets glasses. Was just a great block by Armstrong. You Rocket fans link to call Howard a punk, but I dont remember Howard ever stalking the ref after getting ejecting.


Of course you do remember Avery Johnson being restrained from attacking a ref right?


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I'm so pissed off with McGrady. He decided to go to the basket towards the 2nd half of the 3rd quarter when we're down by 28.

This game is over, it's naive to believe we are coming back. It's time to look towards the draft, where we desperately need some athleticism to put around our big 2. I also want McGrady to look at 2389562598275 hours of game tape of Kobe Bryant, who knows how to attack the basket all game long.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> please. look at the replay. he got HACKED.



No it was a clean block, there was contact, but the block was clean.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> why didn't tmac play like this earlier in this game?


He just has so much energy, he can't play like that for 48 mints.


----------



## D5

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Take off those Rockets glasses. Was just a great block by Armstrong. You Rocket fans link to call Howard a punk, but I dont remember Howard ever stalking the ref after getting ejecting.


You should take off those Mavericks glasses. I agree with this call, it looked like clean block but when Mike Dunleavy Jr. had 4 fouls (might I add that Dirk flopped on every single one of them), Mavericks fans backed the referees to no end when their superstar player was obviously faking everything. You have to understand that the Rockets are losing by 30 points, how do you expect their emotions NOT to be flaring and NOT to be running loose?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> please. look at the replay. he got HACKED.


Only when looking through those Rockets glasses.


----------



## mavsmania41

just shut up while you guys are ahead.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

TMac let us down, plain and simple. Instead of doing what worked before, attacking and kicking out, or just attacking, he resigns to jumpers. This is what got him in trouble in Orlando, why has he not learned his lesson?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> im glad mike james did that. i also wish he shoved the ref down.


Maturity at its finest :no:


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*I still believe Rockets can still win with 30-0 run.* :angel:


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I hate to say, but AJ's strategy is working, they let Yao/T-mac score but don't leave any of our perimeter shooters open. and it obviously worked. JVG can't come up a plan after 3 quarters and things sure don't look good for us.


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Props to Dallas, they brought it and Houston didn't in game 7. If Houston have any pride they'll play hard and aim to win this quarter.

And Yao Mania might just be the most positive person ever, or is that blissfully ignorant? :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Chaos, come post in Mavericks forum man


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

tmac and yao will be fishing soon


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Take off those Rockets glasses. Was just a great block by Armstrong. You Rocket fans link to call Howard a punk, but I dont remember Howard ever stalking the ref after getting ejecting.


a block like that on u could turn u into an idiot (medical term)


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

30 point Lead!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> just shut up while you guys are ahead.


will u just shut up if i kill ur family?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Theo! said:


> Chaos, come post in Mavericks forum man


Haha its just so much more fun here.


----------



## tone wone

Wesley, Sura, Barry they were all old before this series...they were old when houston was up 2-0, they old in game 6....what the **** happen????

i mean, howard, terry, stackhouse were all quicker and younger when dallas was down 0-2....they were quicker and younger in game 6...what the **** happened????

this is pitiful....to win 51 games..to take the first 2...to when game 6 to foce a game 7...and this is what happens....get ran out the building...


so as a huge Tmac fan....here it goes again.."he's not winner" "he's not a leader" "he isn't mentally tough"...

i got to here this **** for another year


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I'm so pissed off with McGrady. He decided to go to the basket towards the 2nd half of the 3rd quarter when we're down by 28.
> 
> This game is over, it's naive to believe we are coming back. It's time to look towards the draft, where we desperately need some athleticism to put around our big 2. I also want McGrady to look at 2389562598275 hours of game tape of Kobe Bryant, who knows how to attack the basket all game long.


Here is what stood out about Tmac tonight, he has been trying to play too much one on one with Howard. THAT is where Howard excels on defense, he hasn't been able to play on the ball that much this series because Tmac has been on the pick and roll so much, but no tonight. He is trying to take over by shooting long contested jumpers every possession down the floor, thats not going to get them back into the game, especially if you are just going to try to go one on one so often. Its not just that he hasn't attacking the basket, its that he hasn't played within the flow of the team. Its hard to blame him though because Wesley, James, Barry have all made some pretty boneheaded plays.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

mods, immature Dallas fans are getting out of hand again...

yes WhoRocks, ignorance is bliss :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mff4l said:


> tmac and yao will be fishing soon


*Hope they catch a big one. They will be hungry next season. They need a real big fish.*


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We are already down so much, play Yao and Mutombo together!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Role players show up, Yao doesn't.

Now, yao shows up, T-mac and others dont.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I just want to see Yao shoot the whole 4th quarter. Let's see how he does when his FGA are really high.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

We need Mutombo to control the boards, What is JVG thinking, try something new!!


----------



## Chaos

I must say that Yao has had a quietly big game. 26 points now?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

TMac is so upset. Finally he gets upset instead of laughing.

Maybe everything happens for a reason. Maybe this will just toughen T-Mac and not take winning for granted, like Jordan. So we can win titles in the fiture.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I respect Yao Mania

I mean, look at his signature


----------



## HKF

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Man two blowout game 7's. Hard to fathom this stuff.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Haha its just so much more fun here.


Please read the PM I just sent you


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Raxel said:


> We need Mutombo to control the boards, What is JVG thinking, try something new!!


Oh please. Yao is the only one scoring tonight. Notice how these guys only feed Yao when its garbage time. Just keep going to him, I want to see what he can do to create his own shots.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Drewbs said:


> Here is what stood out about Tmac tonight, he has been trying to play too much one on one with Howard. THAT is where Howard excels on defense, he hasn't been able to play on the ball that much this series because Tmac has been on the pick and roll so much, but no tonight. He is trying to take over by shooting long contested jumpers every possession down the floor, thats not going to get them back into the game, especially if you are just going to try to go one on one so often. Its not just that he hasn't attacking the basket, its that he hasn't played within the flow of the team. Its hard to blame him though because Wesley, James, Barry have all made some pretty boneheaded plays.


thats because other than James none of those guys can create there own shots


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

coming into this game, who would've thought the game would be decided already by the 3rd.... what a huge disappointment this game is. 
Dalllas' depth killed us this series. Dirk sucked, but everyone else stepped up in one game or another. sigh.....


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Oh please. Yao is the only one scoring tonight. Notice how these guys only feed Yao when its garbage time. Just keep going to him, I want to see what he can do to create his own shots.


I said play Yao/Mutombo both, read my post above.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Theo! said:


> I respect Yao Mania
> 
> I mean, look at his signature


:sigh: 

Yao misses a dunk, what more do we need...


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I respect Theo, cool kid. We concentrate too much on the negative, you can have some rep!


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

It's sad. Looks like we're gonna go through another roster tear up. Who's gonna give up anything for our old fossil guys? This is what I've been worried about all season. What do we do now?


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Why the hell is Cuban on the court?

This guy is an OWNER, not a PLAYER.

I swear, if he weren't around I wouldn't dislike the Mavericks like I do. It's 100 percent him that I dislike which makes me dislike the Mavericks team.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> It's sad. Looks like we're gonna go through another roster tear up. Who's gonna give up anything for our old fossil guys? This is what I've been worried about all season. What do we do now?


Mutombo and Barry will return. We should look at trading Sura if we can get John Gilchrist with an early 2nd rounder or Jarrett Jack falls to our 23rd pick. The rest is all in the stickied offseason thread.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

geez, show some heart guys... might as well put Moochie and Vin Baker in there now...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Nephets said:


> Why the hell is Cuban on the court?
> 
> This guy is an OWNER, not a PLAYER.



He's an idiot, he always runs on the court and gets in the team huddles and meddles with everything. You can tell the coaches and players get annoyed.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Nephets said:


> Why the hell is Cuban on the court?
> 
> This guy is an OWNER, not a PLAYER.
> 
> I swear, if he weren't around I wouldn't dislike the Mavericks like I do. It's 100 percent him that I dislike which makes me dislike the Mavericks team.


You guys will be putting up with his crap in the WCF. That should be a good series. (Mavs will beat the Suns in 6)


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I think Cuban is the "Love him if hes on your team" or "Hate him if hes not" kind of guy..much like Laimbeer and Bowen


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*Guys no use getting upset. It is all over. At least, we know where we stand next season. But, it is still a long wait.*


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Mutombo and Barry will return. We should look at trading Sura if we can get John Gilchrist with an early 2nd rounder or Jarrett Jack falls to our 23rd pick. The rest is all in the stickied offseason thread.


We're not gonna win titles with a bunch of low first/second round picks and rookies. TMac and Yao are in their prime and we need to exploit that now. No time to rebuild.


----------



## mavsmania41

Hey guys you shocked me game 1 and 2. Good series I think you guys showed a lot of heart I gotta admit we got our breaks in order for us to win this series.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> geez, show some heart guys... might as well put Moochie and Vin Baker in there now...


*Vin Baker is on the playoff roster? Damn.*


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

tmac is crying. man.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I hope you Rockets fan help support the Mavs when they play the Suns. After all Houstan and Dallas are Texas teams. Were like brothers.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

looks like you're getting your wish MRC, Yao's in there for the rest of the game


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Yao Ming is still fighting.that's the only thing i am happy with.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

gee I had a bad feeling before this game, but didn't think it was gonna be THIS bad... what the hell happened with our bench? oh well, I'm looking forward to the next season already


----------



## Nephets

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

No way, I get satisfaction seeing the spoiled Mark Cuban burying his hands in his face. I don't like the Suns much either, but, the Suns will beat the Mavs.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

No pressure and the role players still miss. What can I say?


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> He's an idiot, he always runs on the court and gets in the team huddles and meddles with everything. You can tell the coaches and players get annoyed.


Just the opposite. The players and coashes LOVE him. You know why? Because he does whatever necessary to win, no matter the monetary cost to him.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

is this the most lob-sided game 7 in NBA history? sure looks like it...


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Not only the role players, Yao is missing shot too. I am muted.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

i will root for the Mavs in round 2.they deserve the win.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



The Future7 said:


> I hope you Rockets fan help support the Mavs when they play the Suns. After all Houstan and Dallas are Texas teams. Were like brothers.


Hell no. I have come to hate this Dirk Nowitzki POS. It's becom eclear that his game is all about flopping. Howard is a thug *** loser. Mark Cuban is a joke. I hope the Suns sweep this lame team. I'm not gonna act all sportsmanlike here.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

yao needs to come out now. he deserves it, best performer of thsi game... now he has to go to China ugh


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Shawn Bradley is shooting jump shots at us, how insulting....

ok Yao is tired, give him some rest. He's gonna go back to China in a few days....


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Hell no. I have come to hate this Dirk Nowitzki POS. It's becom eclear that his game is all about flopping. Howard is a thug *** loser. Mark Cuban is a joke. I hope the Suns sweep this lame team. I'm not gonna act all sportsmanlike here.


Hopefully you dont embody the majority of Rocket fans.


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Hell no. I have come to hate this Dirk Nowitzki POS. It's becom eclear that his game is all about flopping. Howard is a thug *** loser. Mark Cuban is a joke. I hope the Suns sweep this lame team. I'm not gonna act all sportsmanlike here.



yep and dirks flopping and howards thug play is the reason why your team is almost losing by 40. 

what type of fishing rod you think tmac is gonna cop? :banana:


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Hell no. I have come to hate this Dirk Nowitzki POS. It's becom eclear that his game is all about flopping. Howard is a thug *** loser. Mark Cuban is a joke. I hope the Suns sweep this lame team. I'm not gonna act all sportsmanlike here.



lol its ok man. I doubt the Suns sweep the Mavs but I think the Suns will win the series.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Hell no. I have come to hate this Dirk Nowitzki POS. It's becom eclear that his game is all about flopping. Howard is a thug *** loser. Mark Cuban is a joke. I hope the Suns sweep this lame team. I'm not gonna act all sportsmanlike here.



i hate Suns more.

maybe Cuban is the only reason i hate Mavs


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mff4l said:


> yep and dirks flopping and howards thug play is the reason why your team is almost losing by 40.
> 
> what type of fishing rod you think tmac is gonna cop? :banana:


I'd say something about the refs, but that would just get me in a ****load of trouble. Congrats to the Rockets on a fine season, but we all saw who the better team was tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> We're not gonna win titles with a bunch of low first/second round picks and rookies. TMac and Yao are in their prime and we need to exploit that now. No time to rebuild.


This isn't about rebuilding. It's about adding athleticism. 

Yao has played 41 minutes and is just throwing up crap at the basket. Not looking good from a stamina point of view.


----------



## Arti

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Keep talking trash about Nowitzki, Houston fans, because it doesn't matter.

111-74.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Avery Johnson, I h8 him too.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> Avery Johnson, I h8 him too.


*Can I ask why?*


----------



## Ron Mexico

40 point win for Dallas


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

40 point loss in a game 7. Someone please come wake me up.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *Can I ask why?*


*Hate has no reason, man.*


----------



## sherwin

That final 3 was the least classiest thing I've seen.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

why do they always interview the flopper when Mavs won?they should interview Jason Terry or Stackhouse or whoever except the flopper


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> That final 3 was the least classiest thing I've seen.


*What do you expect, us to take a shot clock violation? Please...if we could have ran the clock all the way down, we would have.*


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



ThaShark316 said:


> 40 point loss in a game 7. Someone please come wake me up.


*I will wake you up next season. Have a good sleep.*


----------



## Chaos

sherwin said:


> That final 3 was the least classiest thing I've seen.


The shot clock was running out. Hell, he just threw it up. It was actually quite an ugly looking shot. But we handle our business on the court, not through the media.


----------



## Drewbs

You guys can hate Dallas all you want, the team has had its ups and downs, but congrats on a great season after completely revamping your roster. Rockets showed a lot of heart, played hard and Tmac had a great series, its a shame that we had to meet in the first round and even a bigger shame that it had to end like this, but any team with Tmac and Yao as a nice young core has potential for greatness.


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Merc_Cuban said:


> Mutombo's guarantee
> Before Game 6, somebody finally declared a winner.
> 
> The first-round series was a Mavericks victory away from being over at Thursday morning's shootaround, but Dikembe Mutombo offered up a guarantee the Rockets would advance to play Phoenix in the second round.
> 
> Mutombo was asked about his lack of finger-wagging against Dallas when he responded by saying that would change against the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> "Man, when you're guarding all those little guys, they are moving you around and putting out pick-and-rolls and having different help, (blocks are) hard to get," Mutombo said. "But when we play Phoenix, it's going to be a lot different. When we play Phoenix, I believe we are going to make it happen.
> 
> "We're going to win tonight, and we're going to go to Dallas and give our best and win it."



way to show and prove deke. 0s all across the board in game 7. Now you can practice your finger wag on the sidelines.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*Attention Guests that are viewing this thread*

Please take the time to register and provide us your opinions. We are all about having the safe, mature enviroment where you can post from work and home about your favorite team(s).

Here is the link to get your free account 

after you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. *If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *Can I ask why?*


a combination of things, I mean he's a great coach for you guys, but I don't like how he handles things outside of his own team.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

One more baiting post from a Mavericks fan in this forum and suspensions will be handed out.


----------



## mavsmania41

Well not much to say but over confident and speed kills.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mff4l said:


> way to show and prove deke. 0s all across the board in game 7. Now you can practice your finger wag on the sidelines.


*edited* Do not insult other postersdoesnt show up until his team has a clear victory.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Yao Mania said:


> a combination of things, I mean he's a great coach for you guys, but I don't like how he handles things outside of his own team.


*I guess.....*


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

*edited*

And this argument is useless, Mutombo didn't get any minutes tonight.


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> *edited* Do not insult other postersdoesnt show up until his team has a clear victory.



no i didn't post because this thread is pretty hostile. Thought that rockets fans would be humble about the loss like the mavs were when we were down 0 and 2 but I can see that's not the case


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> *edited*
> 
> And this argument is useless, Mutombo didn't get any minutes tonight.


He actually played 4 minutes, with zero's across the board in all statistical categories.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mff4l said:


> no i didn't post because this thread is pretty hostile. Thought that rockets fans would be humble about the loss like the mavs were when we were down 0 and 2 but I can see that's not the case


Why should we be humble when you all come in here baiting when we are obviously down. When we beat you guys we don't come in your forum and talk trash. Don't be a scrub. Go back to your forum and do what you want there.


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Why should we be humble when you all come in here baiting when we are obviously down. When we beat you guys we don't come in your forum and talk trash. Don't be a scrub. Go back to your forum and do what you want there.



man you're really upset. It was a great series. I could point out alot of posts made by houston fans on the mavs forum talking alot of noise. Most of the mavs fans on here have just posted about the game. But you guys just can't take the L. Refs have been blamed for every loss. 

i would be upset if my squad lost but the rockets are a good team and I expected a six or seven game series regardless.


----------



## serine

All over.....Goodbye,my American friends.See you next season.


----------



## zhaizor

This is just going back and forth between Mavericks and Houston fans, its not going to end so why bother. Anyways Congratulations to the Mavericks from coming back from 0-2, I'm not going to be biased, but the Mavericks do have a much better bench than us, especially with Stackhouse etc. against ours which isnt the greatest. I knew it was going to be a close series even after the 0-2, but I didnt know it would come out like this, since our coaching is much more experienced. The Mavericks deserved the win from what I saw here TONIGHT, but the Rockets really showed that they are serious in the other games which were all very close. 

We can only hope for the better Rockets fans that we'll pick up a solid PF, as Yao and Tmac will attract many, and get more athletic young players. 

Rockets for life.


----------



## SMDre

zhaizor said:


> This is just going back and forth between Mavericks and Houston fans, its not going to end so why bother. Anyways Congratulations to the Mavericks from coming back from 0-2, I'm not going to be biased, but the Mavericks do have a much better bench than us, especially with Stackhouse etc. against ours which isnt the greatest. I knew it was going to be a close series even after the 0-2, but I didnt know it would come out like this, since our coaching is much more experienced. The Mavericks deserved the win from what I saw here TONIGHT, but the Rockets really showed that they are serious in the other games which were all very close.
> 
> We can only hope for the better Rockets fans that we'll pick up a solid PF, as Yao and Tmac will attract many, and get more athletic young players.
> 
> Rockets for life.


I hate to see baiting myself. It's sad to see this series end like this. I don't think that noone expected a blowout like this. It's good to see that there are very passonite fans of the Rockets organization and it looks like there is a new rivalry in Texas. Nothin' but respect.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

Hey, I know how to end this feuding: 

Houston Championships = 2
Dallas Championships = 0

Deal with that. First round victories come and go, and when Marion ownz Dirk your little victory over a young Rockets team that wasn't supposed to even be a challenge wont be enough to satisfy you Dallas fans.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

I bet Dallas fans regret not giving up Nowitzki for Shaq. They know Dirk can't show up against a real defense, and if they do get far in the postseason his ankles will break or he'll complain about his "cold"  Dirks a *****.


----------



## Joker

i know this will sound like an insult... i am a fan of the rockets all the way in the West, but refs or not refs, the mavs still came back from a 0-2 hole and they deserve everyone's respect for that.

Unbelievable series, but good luck for the rockets this offseason in getting a deep and solid bench to complement yao and t-mac.


----------



## mavsmania41

I read that the Rockets have never beaten the Mavs in a playoffs series cuz in 1988 the Mavs beat the Rockets in 4 games back in the best of 5. But you guys have the 2 titles that the Mavs may never get but what can I say without Mj it was wide open those 2 years.


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> I read that the Rockets have never beaten the Mavs in a playoffs series cuz in 1988 the Mavs beat the Rockets in 4 games back in the best of 5. But you guys have the 2 titles that the Mavs may never get but what can I say without Mj it was wide open those 2 years.


wow are downplaying houstons titles because "Mj" wasnt there? If it was wide open then that means anyone could have won it, and houston was the best team out there so they won it. quit making excuses


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mff4l said:


> no i didn't post because this thread is pretty hostile. Thought that rockets fans would be humble about the loss like the mavs were when we were down 0 and 2 but I can see that's not the case


oh give me a break, humble? did you even read those threads? many of you, well basiclly all of you, except for devinharris4phan was crying like little babies whining left and right, and when i pointed that out, a lot of them agreed that they acted like that because they were mad. same can be said here. I for one have never complained about the refs the whole series, and i continue not to. get out of here with that bs, and quit baiting, because obviously we're not in the greatest of moods.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



adam said:


> Hey, I know how to end this feuding:
> 
> Houston Championships = 2
> Dallas Championships = 0
> 
> Deal with that. First round victories come and go, and when Marion ownz Dirk your little victory over a young Rockets team that wasn't supposed to even be a challenge wont be enough to satisfy you Dallas fans.


This isnt 1994/95 anymore. Oh yeah, it helped that a guy named Jordan just happened to be out of the game those 2 years. Here's the only numbers that matter now:

116-76


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Here's the only numbers that matter now:
> 
> 116-76


u did see this? See u,dude



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> One more baiting post from a Mavericks fan in this forum and suspensions will be handed out.


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> I bet Dallas fans regret not giving up Nowitzki for Shaq. They know Dirk can't show up against a real defense, and if they do get far in the postseason his ankles will break or he'll complain about his "cold"  Dirks a *****.


The Lakers never offered Shaq to the Mavs. There was no deal for the Mavs to turn down.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



mavsmania41 said:


> I read that the Rockets have never beaten the Mavs in a playoffs series cuz in 1988 the Mavs beat the Rockets in 4 games back in the best of 5. But you guys have the 2 titles that the Mavs may never get but what can I say without Mj it was wide open those 2 years.


Jordan was back during the 1994-95 season, and playing as well as ever. The Bulls couldn't win because they didn't have a prime Horace Grant or Dennis Rodman on their team during that year.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> u did see this? See u,dude


Oh...so mentioning a 100% fact(like the score of a game) is baiting? Thanks mod kisstherim.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



> Oh...so mentioning a 100% fact(like the score of a game) is baiting? Thanks mod kisstherim.


Why are you all still hanging around here like bums? Move on with your life, this series is over, stay out of our forum if you're gonna be an ***.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon

Congrats to the Mavs. You guys were just too much for us at the end of the day.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



sherwin said:


> Why are you all still hanging around here like bums? Move on with your life, this series is over, stay out of our forum if you're gonna be an ***.


I can post wherever the hell I like. No one is forcing you to read anything I post.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

well according to MCR if you keep baiting like you always do you CAN NOT post where ever the **** you like to.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*




























Success is always sweeter when you've tasted failure.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*

poor tracy mcgrady  if you look closely at the first pic, tmacs eyes are all red and watery.. looks like he wants to cry


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Oh...so mentioning a 100% fact(like the score of a game) is baiting? Thanks mod kisstherim.


i am NO mod, but if u like me to start 5 threads per day in ur mavs forum bashing Dirk or whatever,i'd like to do that.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Pasha The Great said:


> well according to MCR if you keep baiting like you always do you CAN NOT post where ever the **** you like to.


So once again, stating the score of the game is baiting? Right :laugh:


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> i am NO mod, but if u like me to start 5 threads per day in ur mavs forum bashing Dirk or whatever,i'd like to do that.


Show me ONE single thread I have started in the Rockets forum. Just one. Thats what I thought.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



Chaos said:


> Show me ONE single thread I have started in the Rockets forum. Just one. Thats what I thought.


ok,i will reply to every thread in ur forum talking about how good Dirk is as a flopper if u like it.


----------



## Chaos

*Re: Game 7, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/7. 8:30*



kisstherim said:


> ok,i will reply to every thread in ur forum talking about how good Dirk is as a flopper if u like it.


Enjoy


----------

